# Dog walk in Portsmouth



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm going to book the condor summertime special. I understand that I can park on the docks overnight with a 9o/c start Sunday but wonder if there is anywhere nearby that I could give Molly a run in the morning before we shut her up for 6 hrs , only need somewhere for her to chase a ball etc,can see a few bits of greenery on google but doesn't tell you if it's private school etc,
Ken


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> I'm going to book the condor summertime special. I understand that I can park on the docks overnight with a 9o/c start Sunday but wonder if there is anywhere nearby that I could give Molly a run in the morning before we shut her up for 6 hrs , only need somewhere for her to chase a ball etc,can see a few bits of greenery on google but doesn't tell you if it's private school etc,
> Ken


Brittany Ferries , on the website' recommend Alexandra Park, 23 minutes walk from the ferry terminal. They give driving time and distance and say it is a public park.

I can't remember anywhere closer that would be safe for a dog to run off a lead.

You can overnight at Port Solent - see MH F campsite database- and there is a huge common there where your dog would be in good company. Close to the ferry port too.

G


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

I would go with Port Solent as well.
The green is large as Grizzly said and there are a number of restaurants and you can have your last pint of warm ale there as well.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Alex Park will be fine....loads of dog walkers there...pick up as you would!!. Big park ,paths around it no probs.
Better still....stray on top of the hill just outside Pompey....on the old A 3 (not the A3m)
Up past the George pub...to the Churchillian pub....loads of parking and a great bit of fenced dog walking with dog bins etc next to the Churchillian.....you can eat in the pub and down to your ferry in the morning.
Garcia


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Garcia said:


> Alex Park will be fine....loads of dog walkers there...pick up as you would!!. Big park ,paths around it no probs.
> Better still....stray on top of the hill just outside Pompey....on the old A 3 (not the A3m)
> Up past the George pub...to the Churchillian pub....loads of parking and a great bit of fenced dog walking with dog bins etc next to the Churchillian.....you can eat in the pub and down to your ferry in the morning.
> Garcia


Its called Portsdown Hill and is all that Garcia says. 
Great views, you can see from the Isle of Widget to the South Downs, good parking and Mick's Monster Burgers are a must!!
I walk the hound there at east three times a week when at home.......it helps to keep my sylph-like body in trim. :roll:


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, but don't park on the side next to Mick's Monster burgers....it's an all night burger van and can get busy and noisy....park next to the Churchillian pub on the other side of the road.....and then walk down to the George for a beer , it's a nicer pub....(George only does food at lunchtimes tho......Churchillian is busy with food 24/7.....)
Garcia


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

........I meant busy with food 7/7....not 24/7....it's a genuine pub so shuts at night. It's not a 24 hour pub!!!!!!!!
It's not a bad pub, usual pub fare, I just preferred the George, cos it was eater to the house ?
G


----------

